# Moba Fron's?



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

[/b]hay Guys does anyone got any pic's of the moba fronies? I cant seem to find any!


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

What?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't help you with Moba pics but I can put a few Kapampa pics up. Moba & Kapampa are both Zaire Blues and are very similar (only the Kapampa look better :wink: ). For the most part they are almost identical except the kapampa tend to have darker pigment in their black stripes which tends to give them the most contrast amoung the Zaire blues.

Here's some recent pics of my WC Kapampa group in the 265G tank




























Here's some older pics of the same group in the 125G tank


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks heaps
For sorting that out for me your pic's are great :fish:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

abyss said:


> Thanks heaps
> For sorting that out for me your pic's are great :fish:


Your welcome :thumb:

All you need to remember is that Kapampa are WAY better looking than the other Zaire Blues (ie. Moba, Mikula & Kitumba). :roll:

Kapampa (the original Zaire),
Russ


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Razzo said:


> abyss said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks heaps
> ...


just curious but have you ever owned moba or seen a moba in person? i can't help but notice you always say that kapampa are nicer so just wanted to know what you based that off of. opcorn:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

bigdawg1 said:


> just curious but have you ever owned moba or seen a moba in person? i *can't help but notice you always say that kapampa are nicer so just wanted to know what you based that off of.* opcorn:


Because that is what I have :wink:

LOL - that is based soley on pure fun and jesting... talking smack  Just having a little fun bigdawg and trying to wake up my friends with Moba & Kitumba.

All kidding aside, all the Zaires are absolutely stunning and I would be thrilled to own any Zaire varient.

How well anyone can tell the three apart is questionable. I can notice, so I think, some small differences. Kapampa do seem to have more contrast and I think that is because of the depth that they are collected at. Kitumba seem to have more purple hues. People who have handled hundreds (some thousands) claim more differences.

I would love to pick up a WC colony of kitumba and start breeding them. I think that I would pass on Moba (not because they don't look great) but because so many people have them.

In any event, hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Razzo said:


> bigdawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > just curious but have you ever owned moba or seen a moba in person? i *can't help but notice you always say that kapampa are nicer so just wanted to know what you based that off of.* opcorn:
> ...


gotcha. and no offense taken. was just curious that's all.


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

never seen a moba just been told by an importer that they've just come into australia which sux cause there pretty dear and as for kitumba well he reckons it will be awhile before he see them but i have an order in for them as you say there heaps better and the bars are a lot strighter.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

there is no way to tell any zaire variants apart. They all have overlapping figures.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Kitumba










Moba










Moba


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> there is no way to tell any zaire variants apart. They all have overlapping figures.


This has been a much debated topic. Those who have had numbers of them side by side (of whom I am not one) claim a 75 to 80% ability to distinguish them. A friend of mine is in that select group and believes they are distinguishable. Below are a few quotes from various sources (that are not original to me)....



> First off they are not the same fish. They, like Tanzanian frontosa such as Samazi, Ikola, or Bismark are similar. Kitumba and Moba tend to show more purple hues, while Kapampa, Kaumba Blue head, Mikula tend to show darker blue tones. Tembwe will range in between, but mostly resemble Moba. Now having said this, on any given day these fish are tough to tell apart. However I have had these fish ( in numbers) side by side, and feel that they 75%-80% of the fish are distinguishable....
> 
> chip
> Bluechip Aquatics





> I agree with Chip, because it is based on truth. There are differences, and I like Chip have been fortunate to see many of each variant. I will say the stark difference is the black pigment we see in the Kapampa. It is richer and deeper in color than the others listed. Kits are similar but not as dark. They however do carry a deeper blue, but that in itself is brighter than the deep blue(dark)seen in Kapampa. The Moba(Mtoto)are brighter in color also. When trying to idenify a variant from the Congo by itself in a group setting angles, flash,aquarium decor and many other factors make it tough. We are not talking about Trophs, or Juli. Transcripts, or Opthal. Ventralis. Those species are vastly unique. Bottom line is....
> 
> Mike
> www.aquaticteknology.com





> I agree with the mentioned trait differences. They do sometimes switch traits though IMO the Kapampa has the deepest black pigment, and the Moba has a more vibrant blue. The Kitumba, and Kapampa are more similar. I believe it to be their depth of habitation.
> 
> The reason you see the more violet color in the Kitumba, and Kapampa is that the black pigment is much darker, thus the blue blends in with the Black creating the Violet coloration. Moba from Mtoto have less pigment in their stripes, thus the blue is very bright in a lot of cases. I have seen Thousands of each, so this is based on my experience There are exceptions to shapes and coloration in all variants
> 
> Mike


I enjoy collecting people's opinions on this subject. There are more quotes (much more) but the above quotes are some of the most concise. Although I have not hanlded thousands (not even hundreds) as Chip & Mike have, I am in the camp that believes the different varients can be distinguished.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I too enjoy collecting people's opinion.

with the 75%-80% distingishable fish... I can assume you can't tell the fish is 100% of which variant...

I actually have seen 2 groups of moba and kitumba from the same supplier. Both groups has different figures that you can say it represent kapampa or moba or kitumba. If you can't even tell some of the fish apart, there is just no way to safely assume this group is pure kitumba or pure kapampa or such.

I can use the same idea with Kilipi and mpimbwe. When Kilipi first introduce, they were described as same as mpimbwe with a hint of voilet. I have seen mpimbwe with a hint of voilet and a group kilipi with no voilet purple what so ever...

At the end of the day, my suggestion is find an reputable dealer and be happy with the fish you sent as long as they are the type of fish you order.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> At the end of the day, my suggestion is find an reputable dealer and be happy with the fish you sent as long as they are the type of fish you order.


Absolutley YES! I agree with that. You have got to find a dealer that you can trust. Here's the parts of those quotes that I did not insert above...



> First off they are not the same fish. They, like Tanzanian frontosa such as Samazi, Ikola, or Bismark are similar. Kitumba and Moba tend to show more purple hues, while Kapampa, Kaumba Blue head, Mikula tend to show darker blue tones. Tembwe will range in between, but mostly resemble Moba. Now having said this, on any given day these fish are tough to tell apart. However I have had these fish ( in numbers) side by side, and feel that they 75%-80% of the fish are distinguishable.
> *A previous responder to your post was correct, find a reliable honest source, buy all your fish at one time, and enjoy them.*
> chip
> Bluechip Aquatics





> I agree with Chip, because it is based on truth. There are differences, and I like Chip have been fortunate to see many of each variant. I will say the stark difference is the black pigment we see in the Kapampa. It is richer and deeper in color than the others listed. Kits are similar but not as dark. They however do carry a deeper blue, but that in itself is brighter than the deep blue(dark)seen in Kapampa. The Moba(Mtoto)are brighter in color also. When trying to idenify a variant from the Congo by itself in a group setting angles, flash,aquarium decor and many other factors make it tough. We are not talking about Trophs, or Juli. Transcripts, or Opthal. Ventralis. Those species are vastly unique. *Bottom line is to(as Chip stated)go with someone who has been doing this a while. People who try to off a fish as something it is not NEVER last. Time proves this. Calling around and asking a few good questions will provide the right answers you need to make a good decision. These fish especially are expensive. All deserve to get what they pay for.*
> 
> Mike
> www.aquaticteknology.com


----------

